# I have a ckc thing on my poodle both parents are purebreds can I still join rally sti



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Absolutely not! You can do Rally with any dog! You just have to get a PAL number (purebred poodle who does not have AKC reg) or Canine Partners number (for mixes).

https://www.akc.org/register/information/purebred-alternative-listing-pal/


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Any dog can participate in AKC rally. As mentioned above you need to register for a PAL number. Purebreed dogs with AKC papers have PR numbers. 

When you compete, no one knows who has a PAL or PR number. The only place it’s used is on the paperwork for recordkeeping.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

What is a ckc thing?


As noted above, yes you can show with any dog of any pure or mixed breed as long as the dog is registered in the organization you want to show in and will be judged the same as all other dogs in its class. Not that it matters, but registration numbers will be listed in the catalog so others would be able to see the type of registration if you have the catalog.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

lily cd re said:


> Not that it matters, but registration numbers will be listed in the catalog so others would be able to see the type of registration if you have the catalog.


And also on Infodog.com and other results websites.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

MaizieFrosty said:


> And also on Infodog.com and other results websites.





Very true.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Here's how to get a Purebred Alternative Listing number so you can compete in sports. The dog must be neutered or spayed and you need two photographs. Send those, a check, and the paperwork. You'll get a PAL and be able to compete. https://www.akc.org/register/information/purebred-alternative-listing-pal/

If you don't have a purebred dog, you just need to fill out this form instead. https://www.akc.org/register/information/canine-partners/


----------



## BuckyBarnes (Apr 13, 2019)

She’s purebred seen parents and was curious about the continental Kennel club thing, she’s definitely purebred, just not akc she, her dad is 75 lbs and mom around 60 so yea was curious thanks, so I should sign up as pal then paperwork, I got her paperwork kennel number


----------



## BuckyBarnes (Apr 13, 2019)

She’s definitely going to be fixed she will be my service dog, I got all the paperwork from 
Continental Kennel club info on her, I just haven’t registered with her through then yet but have the paper with me now to have her registered though CKC and then Pal with rally stuff my plan was didn’t know if purebred dog that aren’t with akc but ckc was allowed


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

BuckyBarnes said:


> She’s definitely going to be fixed she will be my service dog, I got all the paperwork from
> Continental Kennel club info on her, I just haven’t registered with her through then yet but have the paper with me now to have her registered though CKC and then Pal with rally stuff my plan was didn’t know if purebred dog that aren’t with akc but ckc was allowed


Ditto to what everyone else has said about the PAL number. Just register for that after the dog is neutered/spayed. But I just wanted to say, if you haven’t registered the dog with CKC already, there is really no reason to do so. Waste of money in my opinion as continental kennel club isn’t really a reputable registry and having the dog registered through them means next to nothing. I personally would instead put that money towards an akc pal number registration and forget doing the ckc.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

BuckyBarnes said:


> She’s definitely going to be fixed she will be my service dog, I got all the paperwork from
> Continental Kennel club info on her, I just haven’t registered with her through then yet but have the paper with me now to have her registered though CKC and then Pal with rally stuff my plan was didn’t know if purebred dog that aren’t with akc but ckc was allowed


Save your money and don’t bother with registering her in CKC unless there is any specific value to do so. 

Do spend money to register for the organizations that you will participate in for dog sports. 

My tpoo years ago was AKC but I never paid for her registration because she was just a pet, not breeding and not participating in any sport with her. 

My current minipoo came already registered in AKC because she was kept by the breeder for conformation in AKC. When she grew too tall they sold her as a spayed pet to me. I paid to change her registration to me so I could participate in several AKC sports. But I also registered her in several other organizations such as WCRL for rally and agility, CWAGS for nose work, CPE for agility. There’s other organizations too that there might be a reason to register your dog. And you register when you need to. I took WCRL rally for a couple of months before registering because I wanted to enter a WCRL rally trial and needed to be registered.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> Ditto to what everyone else has said about the PAL number. Just register for that after the dog is neutered/spayed. But I just wanted to say, if you haven’t registered the dog with CKC already, there is really no reason to do so. Waste of money in my opinion as continental kennel club isn’t really a reputable registry and having the dog registered through them means next to nothing. I personally would instead put that money towards an akc pal number registration and forget doing the ckc.





I agree completely about not bothering to register for CKC, but instead getting the spay and then a PAL number with AKC then you will be able to rally on!


----------



## BuckyBarnes (Apr 13, 2019)

Thanks everyone for that info, yea I definitely won’t be registering her with that then with CKC I’ll start doing with akc rally, that sports stuff sounds fun, like lure coursing I think that’s it is called if Thanks everyone this akc sports stuff sounds fun, do they have this rally once a year or more


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sure you will find rally to be a great sport. Lily and I have done tons of AKC rally and had fun all along the way. Lily has earned AKC RN RA RE RAE (1-9+ (that is 90+ double Q runs) RM and now we are working on an AKC Rally championship. We just got triple Qs 4, 5 and 6 last weekend. Not everyone will get so addicted to it, but rally is really a lot of fun and great team building.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I agree, rally is addictive! Noelle and I have so much fun working together on Rally.


----------



## Smile Time Betty (Apr 14, 2019)

BuckyBarnes said:


> Thanks everyone for that info, yea I definitely won’t be registering her with that then with CKC I’ll start doing with akc rally, that sports stuff sounds fun, like lure coursing I think that’s it is called if Thanks everyone this akc sports stuff sounds fun, do they have this rally once a year or more




I haven’t even heard of Continental Kennel Club. You don’t mean Canadian Kennel Club right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Smile Time Betty said:


> I haven’t even heard of Continental Kennel Club. You don’t mean Canadian Kennel Club right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There are all sorts of sort of fly by night registries that give people the opportunity to think they own a "pedigreed" (somehow certified) dog that they can show off. You can find entities that will register designer dogs and every dog has a pedigree even if it is a Heinz 57 type of history.


----------

